# ~A Little Update For Those Who Remember Our Pack.~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sorry it took so long for me to update you my friends. It's been 
a very challenging time, more so than usual and it took its toll on me. 
I was not in the right state of mind to contribute to the forum. Family 
issues and medical issues not only tested my optimism, but simply 
knocked me down to my knees. I desperately needed to sort things out at 
home and regain control of my illness. I could not go online, and I spent 
whatever strength I had on hospital visits and taking care of the fur kids. 
I feel like slowly but surely I'm getting back up onto my feet. There is 
simply too much to do and there is no time for self pity. You would think 
that after 9 years of being ill I'd be used to dealing with it, but no, 
there are still times it gets the best of me, but what I think is important 
is that I find the will and strength to keep fighting. The pups have been 
my main inspiration to get stronger and happier. I've been caring for them 
as I always did, through the pain. Wanting the best for them, keeps me trying 
harder to keep going and not give into being a sick vegetable. I think that many 
of you understand this, because I know I'm not struggling alone, whether the 
obstacles are mental or physical, our pups help us get through them, and this 
is a part of why we love and spoil them dearly. I hope that you are all staying 
strong and positive my friends. I wish you all good health and happiness. I've
missed you dearly.

BIG kisses to your pups, hugs to you, and lots of love from our pack to yours.

ps: I want to thank all those who sent their healing wishes, prayers and thoughts, 
it means a lot, thank you.





I know I can't simply give an update without pictures of the pups, 
so here are my little munchkins, all happy and healthy, loving life.



Speedy Chanel






Silly Bella





Darling Rocky





Handsome Benji





Girls smelling some goodness...





Having some fun...





Bella using Chanel as a step to see better over the grass...





High on life...





Pretty Lady








A super quick video of the kids having a blast running...(click on picture to play)







Missing you and sending positive vibes! :love2:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

LS- So nice to here from you. I wish you continued success in the recovery you need and appear to working hard for. Sending a smile and a lick from Lady and Prince.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LS I've missed you SO MUCH! I can't even express the hole in this forum without you. I'm glad you are slowly getting on your feet. My thoughts are with you. 

And the pack looks great!!! Especially my Rocky baby. And the girls are adorable as always. 

Hugs from Toby and I. I'm glad to have you back 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi doll!! I haven't been in here nearly as much lately but I'm glad I checked in today and saw your post! I miss you so much and am really sorry you have been in so much pain/distress. The babies look gorgeous as ever! Email me if you wanna chat, I'm always here for you!! Xox

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi LS! Haha that photo of Bella using Chanel as a step is hilarious. Silly little chickens. I've missed them and you!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sorry you've been struggling so much, you've been in my prayers every day. The pups looks beautiful and happy


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice to hear from you again, LS! 

So sorry you haven't been feeling well, but glad the furry kids are helping you. The pics are beautiful.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jayda said:


> LS- So nice to here from you. I wish you continued success in the recovery you need and appear to working hard for. Sending a smile and a lick from Lady and Prince.


Thank you sweetie, so so much. Wishing you, hubby & your pups well. 
Can't wait to see your beautiful fur kids and catch up on threads.





pupluv168 said:


> LS I've missed you SO MUCH! I can't even express the hole in this forum without you. I'm glad you are slowly getting on your feet. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> And the pack looks great!!! Especially my Rocky baby. And the girls are adorable as always.
> 
> ...



Aww Ashley, I feel the same, wish I could give you a BIG hug! It's been
so tough without you girls. I hope all is well with Toby and you, and
school of course...you are almost done aren't you? Gosh it's good to
be back.






Zorana1125 said:


> Hi doll!! I haven't been in here nearly as much lately but I'm glad I checked in today and saw your post! I miss you so much and am really sorry you have been in so much pain/distress. The babies look gorgeous as ever! Email me if you wanna chat, I'm always here for you!! Xox
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Miss you too Zoranoushka! Don't worry about me, I'm doing well, slowly but
surely. I know it's hard not to worry when I tell you what's up, but I feel
like I owe my friends the truth, because you know I wouldn't leave this
place unless I really had to...I love it too darn much. I love you & the
girls too, it's so good to chat again. 






KrystalLeigh said:


> Hi LS! Haha that photo of Bella using Chanel as a step is hilarious. Silly little chickens. I've missed them and you!



I've missed you too my beautiful friend. How are you? How's my sweet little Odie.





lilbabyvenus said:


> I'm sorry you've been struggling so much, you've been in my prayers every day. The pups looks beautiful and happy


Thank you Samantha. I really appreciate it. You're so kind. I hope you are
well. Looks like I have so much reading & catching up to do, I'm looking
forward to it. It's nice to be back.







Oh girls, I swear if I could just reach through the screen and kiss you all, I
would. I've really missed you all. And I really hope everyone is well, and most
importantly healthy & happy. Talk soon!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

BlueJax said:


> Nice to hear from you again, LS!
> 
> So sorry you haven't been feeling well, but glad the furry kids are helping you. The pics are beautiful.



Jacqueline, thank you!
It's ok, things happen to all of us, I'll make it through, how can I not with such
support and love?! How are you doing? How's your beautiful hunk of chocolate?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

LS! I was so happy to see this thread when I opened up the forum! You are missed- and I am sorry you are going through such a tough time- I will be sending good vibes to you and yours. Also as always everyone looks great- I always love seeing your pack, the boys are majestic as ever and Chanel and Bell are looking so happy. Bella using Chanel as a lookout post- too cute!!

I have a photo for you that I think will make you happy. Can you guess what dog that is sleeping on my chest?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> LS! I was so happy to see this thread when I opened up the forum! You are missed- and I am sorry you are going through such a tough time- I will be sending good vibes to you and yours. Also as always everyone looks great- I always love seeing your pack, the boys are majestic as ever and Chanel and Bell are looking so happy. Bella using Chanel as a lookout post- too cute!!
> 
> I have a photo for you that I think will make you happy. Can you guess what dog that is sleeping on my chest?



Annie NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow girl, I knew it from day one, I knew you had
it in you to work miracles! That is so so neat. I'm so happy I could cry. :hello1:
Wow! Oh man, this just made my whole week, I'm just so thrilled, that is
such progress. So so happy for you both. :love2: Oh wow!


And thank you for your sweet words. Wow I am still overwhelmed with joy
for you two. How cool. How do you feel? Amazing, huh? What a lucky pup,
to have found you. Oh there you go, now I'm crying. I'm just so happy, just
to think how far you've come, warms my heart.


...so so cool!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you LS  I think about what she has been through, and how far she has come, and I cry too.

Nova is an amazing dog, suprises me more and more every day. This picture was today, and it has only been the last two weeks she is seeking contact like this. We have long, long stretches that feel like marathons then all of a sudden something clicks for her. A few weeks ago she let me scratch her butt and since then it has been great. Now that she knows being pet feels good she can't get enough of it (from me at least).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What a nice treat to come to the forum and see LS post and her pups! 
What a wonderful lady you are LS.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Annie I can't believe how far Nova has come! You and LS are definitely the forums expert rescuers!!! I can't even believe that Nova is the same dog as the Nova that wouldn't come anywhere near you months ago. So inspirational. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

LS, I am so happy to see to see you on here. You have been missed! So many times while reading some of the posts on here, I have thought,... LS would know what to do, or LS would love that picture! Your kids are as beautiful as ever, I have missed your pictures! The one with Bella using Chanel as a step is adorable! I think that picture needs to go on my "Just got to smile" bulletin board. I hope you continue to feel better as I continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> Thank you LS  I think about what she has been through, and how far she has come, and I cry too.
> 
> Nova is an amazing dog, suprises me more and more every day. This picture was today, and it has only been the last two weeks she is seeking contact like this. We have long, long stretches that feel like marathons then all of a sudden something clicks for her. A few weeks ago she let me scratch her butt and since then it has been great. Now that she knows being pet feels good she can't get enough of it (from me at least).
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's really wonderful, so rewarding for you both. The progress she made is
a reflection of your work, tlc and dedication. I wish every dog owner was
as committed to their pup, no matter what issues they have. You're awesome. 







Evelyn said:


> What a nice treat to come to the forum and see LS post and her pups!
> What a wonderful lady you are LS.


Evelyn, you are too kind as always. Thank you. 
How are you? Any news to share?





pupluv168 said:


> Annie I can't believe how far Nova has come! You and LS are definitely the forums expert rescuers!!! I can't even believe that Nova is the same dog as the Nova that wouldn't come anywhere near you months ago. So inspirational.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



This world needs way more people like Annie...doesn't it Ash? An angel she is.
Just think of Nova's possible outcome if Annie didn't adopt her...how often
do you come across someone who is willing to work with a dog that no one
else wants, a dog that has suffered such trauma that they are fearful and
withdrawn, instead of the happy go lucky willing to please pup...practically
never. This kind of work takes so much time and patience, it tests you in
many ways, it saddens you, it tires you out, it is far from easy and it is
far from ideal, which is why I respect anyone who commits to such a selfless
deed. She's awesome that Annie.





Lupita's mom said:


> LS, I am so happy to see to see you on here. You have been missed! So many times while reading some of the posts on here, I have thought,... LS would know what to do, or LS would love that picture! Your kids are as beautiful as ever, I have missed your pictures! The one with Bella using Chanel as a step is adorable! I think that picture needs to go on my "Just got to smile" bulletin board. I hope you continue to feel better as I continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


Aww really? :foxes_13:
Thank you so so much. That means more than you know Pat.
How are you doing? How's little Lupita? 

I wish you well my friend.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello, lovely to hear from you again. X


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lisa T said:


> Hello, lovely to hear from you again. X



Hi Lisa, nice to hear from you too! :daisy:
How are things with you & the pups?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've read this thread three times now. It's just so nice to have you around again!

A lot has happened since the last time you were on here. I finished my first year of law school! I couldn't have done it without the encouragement of you, Dee, Amy Jo, Zorana and so many others!! I have two years left but I made it through the hardest one with good grades. I'm working this summer at an awesome legal internship. And my mom and sister moving up here has been great! Rocky finally got neutered in March! And Lilly is doing great with her new treatment plan! And Toby is still Toby. Lots of walks and play as usual.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, things are ok with my two, could be better I suppose. Bella was getting over her LP surgery from last year wonderfully, her leg was becoming stronger and she was losing the weight she gained. God bless her she then went and had a freak accident and badly damaged her other knee !!!! As you can imagine I was devastated for her and we are now working very hard to heal the damage that was caused  and hoping we can avoid surgery again. My poor little girl takes one step forward then two back.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I've read this thread three times now. It's just so nice to have you around again!
> 
> A lot has happened since the last time you were on here. I finished my first year of law school! I couldn't have done it without the encouragement of you, Dee, Amy Jo, Zorana and so many others!! I have two years left but I made it through the hardest one with good grades. I'm working this summer at an awesome legal internship. And my mom and sister moving up here has been great! Rocky finally got neutered in March! And Lilly is doing great with her new treatment plan! And Toby is still Toby. Lots of walks and play as usual.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



Thank you babe, it's good...no GREAT to be back! I missed you so much.
It's been pretty lonely without my girls. Thought about you guys a lot.

SO HAPPY that you successfully finished your first year! Wow! Congrats
my friend! I'm so proud of you. Feels like just yesterday you were settling
into your new apartment...wow time flies! I knew you could do it, but it
sure feels good to hear you DID it! I wish you success and happiness Ashley,
you deserve for only good things to come your way. I'll be cheering you on
next year.  It's really exciting to hear about your summer job too, please
do tell more! Oh and it must be nice to have your mama & sis near by too,
tell them I said HI...if they ask who I am just say I'm one of your biggest
fans!  Good to hear about sweet Lilly. And is Toby still a fashionisto/divo?
Hehe, he's such a funny little munchkin!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lisa T said:


> Hi, things are ok with my two, could be better I suppose. Bella was getting over her LP surgery from last year wonderfully, her leg was becoming stronger and she was losing the weight she gained. God bless her she then went and had a freak accident and badly damaged her other knee !!!! As you can imagine I was devastated for her and we are now working very hard to heal the damage that was caused  and hoping we can avoid surgery again. My poor little girl takes one step forward then two back.



Ah Lisa, I'm sorry to hear this. Poor sweet Bella, poor sweet you!
What a pain! This is the last thing you girls need! I really really
hope Bella will recover asap and won't need surgery. You'll be
in my thoughts. I wish her a speedy recovery. BIG hugs to you
my friend. If there is something I can do, please let me know.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Ah Lisa, I'm sorry to hear this. Poor sweet Bella, poor sweet you!
> What a pain! This is the last thing you girls need! I really really
> hope Bella will recover asap and won't need surgery. You'll be
> in my thoughts. I wish her a speedy recovery. BIG hugs to you
> my friend. If there is something I can do, please let me know.


Thank you. X


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi there girl!!! So good to hear from you!! I really hate that you have gone through so much lately--You have been in my thoughts and prayers. The girls are gorgeous as ever, and the guys--absolutely stunning as usual. I have missed a lot of time myself lately. Life is tough, but you are right, our pups sure do make things brighter. 

Annie, if you see this, I am truly thrilled and touched by the pic of you and Nova!! The look of security on that sleeping face speaks volumes about the love and devotion you have shown. I'm inspired.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

What a nice surprise this morning. I log on before I start to work and see darling LS and her pack! 

~A Little Update For Those Who Remember Our Pack.~ What an understatement, woman!

Your babies look great! I am sorry to hear you are feeling badly, but I see you have not lost the gusto to be a great mama


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

It feels like the whole family is back home with you around again LS! With all the kind words you have all said I don't really know what to say. Lets not forget LS, how much you have done for Bella and the Basenji boys! 

The support you all have given me through this whole thing with Nova has been wonderful. Remember that one night when I had only seen her picture, and I knew she was related to Kerri, and I posted on here?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi LS! Its really great you are back, it wasn't quite the same with put your posts and I had only been here a short while. So glad you are making progress and feeling better, I am loving the pictures of the Pups, does Chanel constantly smile like that?  she seems to be grinning in every picture x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So Glad you are feeling better ,the doggies are looking great


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Missed you LS!  So happy to see these great pictures and to see that you are doing OK. So sorry you have had such challenges. You are one of the strongest people I know and I know you will persevere. Hang in there.  I haven't had much computer time, but I do check in and seeing your post made my day.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Welcome back LS


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear LS, I am happy to know you are feeling a little bit better, at least enough to update us and share some beautiful pictures of your awesome fur-babies.

I am sorry life is so unkind to a wonderful person like you, but you are strong my friend, people love you, miss you and wish you well!
I must tell you once more how much I admire you. You are so amazing!

I have been thinking about you a lot, hopping you'll get better. I hope you are.
Take care my friend and remember you can count on me, always!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I just saw this post because hubby was off yesterday so I usually do not get on line much when he is home and we were out disc golfing.

I have missed you so much LS! I have been worried so much about you. There has not been a day that has went by that you have not been in my thoughts.

Your pups look so wonderful! I am so glad that they have been taking care of you as much as you been taking care of them. It sounds like their needs have helped you get through so tough times.

Jaxx is still Jaxx. A bundle of energy and love, and he is trying to tell me right now that computer time is over and play time has began.

I am so glad you are back!!! Hugs! Cuddles and licks from Jaxx too.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww girls, if only you all knew just how much your words mean. I appreciate
all your love and support. You know, it's not that life is unkind...I don't like
to see things this way, everything happens for a reason...it's simply that I
have not always made the best choices,because at the end of the day no
matter what life throws our way, we always have a choice. I hold myself
responsible for a lot of things. For example my illness, I have weak moments
where I feel very sad, and even a little sorry for myself(not good!). I am not
cursed because I'm ill....everyone gets sick, some worst than others, my
temporary unhappiness came from not the illness but the way I chose to look
at it in that moment, I let it get to me, instead of continuing to use it as
motivation to better myself and the world around me. Does that make sense?
Most of the time I'm able to see how fortunate I am, yes I'm sick, but it can
always be worse, I'm grateful it isn't, I'm grateful that there are still many
many things I CAN do, and the things that are very painful and difficult to do
are simply challenges that I strive to overcome, they make me stronger. No
matter how hurt I am, I'm still alive...in fact, I hurt because I am alive, and
that is very important to remember. So many people suffer with chronic
illness, just as bad as mine and much worse, yet they manage to smile...why?
Because they don't dwell on what they lost(health, relationships, freedom,
etc) but instead celebrate and focus on what they do have, on what they
can still do. I strongly dislike having weak moments, and try to snap myself
out of it quickly, but you know it's easier said than done when you are
constantly hurting. What brought me over the edge is family troubles, I felt
very alone, like I've no longer had meaning or purpose. THIS is when my eyes
were opened...even IF I am by myself, I DO have purpose, I DO have
meaning, I have LIFE depending on me, four pups counting on me for their
every need, I can't let them down by being down. I can't afford to lay in bed
crying, I have so much responsibility, because my standards of dog care are
very very high and I will never compromise that, no matter how badly I feel,
how lonely or how ill. They are my world, they've always been, I saved them,
I took them in, I'm responsible for their lives, their happiness, their well being.
Just like you would with children, you have to put them first and focus. Not to
mention the rescues I take in, during my down time I was not able to do as
much and am now punishing myself for it. I need to get back into routine, and
start helping the animals more, this is my calling in life, there is nothing I'd
rather do. Hopefully you girls understand things a bit better now, I can't go
into too much detail regarding family issues, in case it gets read, but basically
I gave my all, I gave too much to someone who never truly respected me and
I had to separate myself from that person...to take some time to think things
over clearly...and see if things can be salvaged or if they are even worth
salvaging... It took its toll physically, emotionally and even financially. But I'm
no longer on my knees...I'm dusting myself off and slowly getting back up. It's
good to be back here with you, and welcomed with such open hearts. I'm
sorry I did not update more often, I know many of you have your own issues,
struggles and challenges, I did not want to put extra load on your shoulders, I
wanted to come back strong and positive, adding only good energy...because
we all have enough on our plates as is, I think. BIG hugs! I hope everyone has
a good, positive, productive day. 


Love you girls!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo I have missed your pack! I am still keeing you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Aww girls, if only you all knew just how much your words mean. I appreciate
> all your love and support. You know, it's not that life is unkind...I don't like
> to see things this way, everything happens for a reason...it's simply that I
> have not always made the best choices,because at the end of the day no
> ...


LS your post made me cry not because of the sadness that I am sure you went through but because of how strong you are. I admire your strength and I know all situations are different but your post sounds like things I have been through in my life. I wish I was closer so I could give you a hug. 

No matter what we are human and there is always times that we are going to feel sorry for ourselves but what matters is that we come out of it and take it a step at a time. 

You are a very strong and I know that you can get through anything! I am always here if you need anything. 

Hugs!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Christie & Amy. I know you girls are always here for me, it means a
lot. Thank you. BIG hugs! Hope you guys are having a good night. I just checked
the weather, looks like it will be a ridiculously hot weekend, the weather's been
so wacky lately, hot, cold, rain, thunder, cold, hot....never know what to wear
to walk the pups.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

LS, I am praying for strength and peace and comfort for you my friend. I can't think of anyone who deserves it more.


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear of you not feeling well, hope all is better. Furkids really do give us that little bit of love when we can't seem to feel it from anywhere else. Your pups look awesome as always. Prayers for you my friend!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> LS, I am praying for strength and peace and comfort for you my friend. I can't think of anyone who deserves it more.



Thank you Tina. :love2: Thank you my friend.
I hope all is well with you. It's nice to chat again,
been far too long. I love your avatar picture, you're
such a cutie.  Your whole family is beautiful, spill it
what's the secret?





abrunk said:


> So sorry to hear of you not feeling well, hope all is better. Furkids really do give us that little bit of love when we can't seem to feel it from anywhere else. Your pups look awesome as always. Prayers for you my friend!


Oh yes, you are very right! I'm lucky to have such great pups.
You know, I don't like for them to know when or if I'm upset,
so I try to keep busy playing with them, training or walking
them whenever I'm feeling down, so if I'm sad they get extra
everything. They are so in tune with me, I don't want to ever
pass on any stress or worry onto them, you know. I just want
them to have fun and be happy. They are doing so well, I'm
knocking on wood as I say this, because they did have their
share of medical and behavioral issues in the past but the last
year or so seem to be in the peak of their condition, which 
makes me happy, especially considering my boys are puppy
mill dogs. I'm just so focused on their well being, it's always
been not only beneficial to them, but to me as well. Thank
you for your kind words, hope all is well.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh yes, you are very right! I'm lucky to have such great pups.
> You know, I don't like for them to know when or if I'm upset,
> so I try to keep busy playing with them, training or walking
> them whenever I'm feeling down, so if I'm sad they get extra
> ...


Hubby and I were just talking about how in tune dogs can be. Jaxx seems to be able to know when I am going to have really bad muscle spasms before I do. He gets very clingy and will not leave my side unless he is forced to do so. I worry about stressing him out because he knows I am in pain. I usually try to just play with him with his toys or even just distract him by brushing his teeth. Hubby on the other hand thinks it is a great thing that Jaxx is so in tune with me. He says it makes him feel better to know when he is not with me Jaxx is looking out for me. 
We sat and talked about it debating for a long time about the subject and I still worry that it stresses Jaxx out but now I can kind of see hubby's point because I am glad your pups are in tune with you and know when you need some extra loving.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So good to see your post!! Feels like a family reunion! We need to have a party!

LS, the worst part of your troubles, for me, is that, as you said, you believe you have a calling. You have done so much - especially with Bella! You have done so much and have so much more to do. But it's hard to do it if you are not feeling well or have obstacles in your way! It's really hard when family is involved. We, by nature and because of whom we are as individuals, have commitment to help our family and it doesn't always turn out well! I hope things make a turn for the "best" for you! You have too much to give!

So, so good to see you post again!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's about time LS!! Been thinking & wondering about you!! So glad to see you're hanging in there & the pups look great & happy!! Stay positive even tho it's hard sometimes. It's so wonderful hearing from you. Can't believe I missed this thread until now.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi LS ! 
it is so nice to see a post from you again. I really missed seeing you here and missed all the beautiful pics you always post of your pack. i'm sorry to hear that you weren't feeling well. I hope things are going better for you now. 
love and hugs,
E


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

So lovely you are back with us young lady! I'm so happy to see pics of my Chanelka too, pretty puppy xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello!!!! I have missed you! Along with every person in this forum! So glad to see things are in the mend for you. I have been praying for you. I knew your illness was part of the reason you were away. To hear you have had family issues makes me sad. You are a blessing to every person you is lucky to have you in their lives. If someone did not realize that, it's their loss. I will continue to pray for strength for you. The fur kids look fantastic. I have missed seeing all their pictures. So glad you are back! ((Hugs))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Hubby and I were just talking about how in tune dogs can be. Jaxx seems to be able to know when I am going to have really bad muscle spasms before I do. He gets very clingy and will not leave my side unless he is forced to do so. I worry about stressing him out because he knows I am in pain. I usually try to just play with him with his toys or even just distract him by brushing his teeth. Hubby on the other hand thinks it is a great thing that Jaxx is so in tune with me. He says it makes him feel better to know when he is not with me Jaxx is looking out for me.
> We sat and talked about it debating for a long time about the subject and I still worry that it stresses Jaxx out but now I can kind of see hubby's point because I am glad your pups are in tune with you and know when you need some extra loving.



Absolutely, if Jaxx wants to be there for his sick mama, you have to
let him. He loves you, he wants to be near you. I think it's sweet.
Not everyone is as fortunate to have such a bond with their dog.
This is exactly the type of bond that many service dogs have with
their human, it's a special thing. It shows you spend a lot of time
with him, care well for him, he's had lots of time to observe you
and learn what's normal and what isn't. Smart boy. Give him a 
kiss from me!






Angel1210 said:


> So good to see your post!! Feels like a family reunion! We need to have a party!
> 
> LS, the worst part of your troubles, for me, is that, as you said, you believe you have a calling. You have done so much - especially with Bella! You have done so much and have so much more to do. But it's hard to do it if you are not feeling well or have obstacles in your way! It's really hard when family is involved. We, by nature and because of whom we are as individuals, have commitment to help our family and it doesn't always turn out well! I hope things make a turn for the "best" for you! You have too much to give!
> 
> So, so good to see you post again!


Thank you Cindy for your sweet, wise words, you are right. 
It's really good to see you too. Only thing I wish for is that 
our little Chi People family could actually meet and have a
real reunion. There are such good people on here, strong,
kind women, including yourself, that I would just love to
meet in person. But hey I'm not complaining, I'm very
happy I'm back to chat with you girls, I'll take what I
can get. Who knew you could make such good friends 
online.  





woodard2009 said:


> It's about time LS!! Been thinking & wondering about you!! So glad to see you're hanging in there & the pups look great & happy!! Stay positive even tho it's hard sometimes. It's so wonderful hearing from you. Can't believe I missed this thread until now.


Aww Lisa, thank you. How are you doing? Anything new in your life?
How's your pretty girl?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

elaina said:


> hi LS !
> it is so nice to see a post from you again. I really missed seeing you here and missed all the beautiful pics you always post of your pack. i'm sorry to hear that you weren't feeling well. I hope things are going better for you now.
> love and hugs,
> E


Hi Elaine! :wave:
Thank you my friend. I really hate giving anything but good news,
but I feel like I owe you girls an explanation for my absence, 
you know. I have such ups and downs with this illness, it's
hard to predict one day from the next. And I think the stress
from the family problems made my symptoms much worse. I've
had a lot of Doctor appointments as well in the last two months,
which took its toll. But the moment I could get back online I came
here, oh I missed this place. I hope you & your girls are doing well.
I wish you good health Elaine, it's all I want for my friends, good
health and happiness. Kisses to your girls. Thanks for stopping by
to say hello.







Rach_Hudson said:


> So lovely you are back with us young lady! I'm so happy to see pics of my Chanelka too, pretty puppy xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you babe! And I'm sooo happy to hear of your good news! :binky::binky:
I still can't believe it, it's just wonderful. BIG kiss to your belly! :love1: 






4bsingreece said:


> Hello!!!! I have missed you! Along with every person in this forum! So glad to see things are in the mend for you. I have been praying for you. I knew your illness was part of the reason you were away. To hear you have had family issues makes me sad. You are a blessing to every person you is lucky to have you in their lives. If someone did not realize that, it's their loss. I will continue to pray for strength for you. The fur kids look fantastic. I have missed seeing all their pictures. So glad you are back! ((Hugs))
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nichole thank you! You are far too kind girl. You made me cry, really.
I need to listen to you more, I'm so hard on myself, it doesn't do me
any good. I missed you too and can't wait to chat more. BIG hugs
right back at you. Wishing you only the best. Hope I didn't miss
anything exciting in your life, if I did you better tell me!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

So glad you are back. You had me worried and it takes a lot for me to worry.
Don't go away ever again for this long, okay?

Love and huge hugs Regina


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Timmysmom said:


> So glad you are back. You had me worried and it takes a lot for me to worry.
> Don't go away ever again for this long, okay?
> 
> Love and huge hugs Regina



I'm sorry Regina, I didn't mean to. You know I can't go a day without this place.
It was really sad and lonely without the forum. I'm feeling stronger, little by
little, so I'm looking forward to catching up. I hope you and Timmy are well.
Huge hugs to you both.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Yay! So good to have you back, LS!  I'm glad to hear that you're feeling stronger, but I'm also glad that you took the time you needed. Those of us who are also fighting chronic health challenges can certainly sympathize with what you're going through. I love the new pics of your gorgeous pack!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay!!! So happy you're back, this place wasn't the same without you.

I'm sorry to hear you've been so unwell but I'm sure your fur babies made the days a bit brighter for you.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Well no big good new to catch you up on. But big bad news is that Chloe is have LP surgery in June 6th. She has a grade 3/4 LP. Of course I am a nervous wreck about the surgery and how much crate time she will require after the surgery. Thank god I have insurance and only have a small part to pay! I had shoulder surgery in may. I had a bone spur in my rotator cuff that was shredding my tendon! I am on the mend now. So hopefully all we will be all good for summer! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Good to see you back girl friend!
I have not been on much either, pretty much just lurking once in a while. Saw your post so I logged in to say ¡hola amiga! 
Nice to see new photos of your babies, I have missed them and you. ♡
I pray that you feel better soon.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Chica n Ella said:


> Yay! So good to have you back, LS!  I'm glad to hear that you're feeling stronger, but I'm also glad that you took the time you needed. Those of us who are also fighting chronic health challenges can certainly sympathize with what you're going through. I love the new pics of your gorgeous pack!



Thank you so much. I definitely know I'm not alone in this boat. This is
why I don't mind sharing with you girls, I know many sympathize and
relate. It's good to support each other and encourage each other, that's
what us women should always do. I appreciate you my friend, thank you.
I'm sure I missed some pictures of your beauties, so I better catch up,
can't wait! So much reading to do after two months...need more time,
always need more time. Talk soon, hugs.







OzChi said:


> Yay!!! So happy you're back, this place wasn't the same without you.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you've been so unwell but I'm sure your fur babies made the days a bit brighter for you.



Oh Sarah, that's so nice to hear, thank you.
My pups definitely brighten every day, I'm a lucky lady for having them.
I hope your gorgeous trio are well. Miss their cute faces.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

4bsingreece said:


> Well no big good new to catch you up on. But big bad news is that Chloe is have LP surgery in June 6th. She has a grade 3/4 LP. Of course I am a nervous wreck about the surgery and how much crate time she will require after the surgery. Thank god I have insurance and only have a small part to pay! I had shoulder surgery in may. I had a bone spur in my rotator cuff that was shredding my tendon! I am on the mend now. So hopefully all we will be all good for summer!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I'm so sorry to hear that Nichole. That's a lot all at once, my poor girls.
I know you are both strong, I have no doubts you'll make quick recoveries.
Just in case I'm sending TONS of healing vibes and wishes to you both,
really hope you feel better soon and that Chloe's surgery goes smoothly.
I'm here if you need me, don't be shy to ask if you think of something.
BIG but gentle hugs. 






LBChi said:


> Good to see you back girl friend!
> I have not been on much either, pretty much just lurking once in a while. Saw your post so I logged in to say ¡hola amiga!
> Nice to see new photos of your babies, I have missed them and you. ♡
> I pray that you feel better soon.


Hola mi amor! Como estas? 
I am feeling better, slowly, it's all up to me you know, the mind
is a powerful thing. I'm just trying to sort out the family troubles
and the medical troubles, I felt overwhelmed before, but I decided
to just take things one day at a time, I don't have to fix everything
at once, and maybe some things aren't worth fixing anyhow. It's
good to be able to chat again, see the puppies...it's definitely
needed for the heart. I hope you are catching a break from your
pain, I worry about you, hope the pups are doing well, talk soon.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

good to see pics of your gorgeous pack and to hear you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

nabi said:


> good to see pics of your gorgeous pack and to hear you are feeling a bit better.



Hi Kathleen :ngreet2:

Thank you, I'm really happy to be here. 
It was really nice to see your pretty girls,
they always make me smile, sweet babies
they are.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Great to hear from you--so sorry you've been having a hard time.  I enjoyed seeing pics of your crew--always so sweet!! Hope things start looking up for you. Will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice to see you back and your beautiful pack.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you girls, it means a lot. 

Heather, you are the ultimate photographer, nothing compares to your pictures.
I wish you would post more often. Maybe I missed some, I will look! Thanks
again, I really appreciate the positive thoughts. I hope your family and pups 
are all doing well.


Melissa, looks like a few of us missed some forum time. It's nice to chat again,
I was really happy about your plans regarding a home and a wedding too, I'm
very excited for you. You deserve to get it all, I hope it all works out better
than expected.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Melissa, looks like a few of us missed some forum time. It's nice to chat again,
> I was really happy about your plans regarding a home and a wedding too, I'm
> very excited for you. You deserve to get it all, I hope it all works out better
> than expected.


Thanks LS. Yes, I've been away for a couple of months with all the excitement and planning but I have missed this place and I need to make more effort to be around. Life for a few years has been rough for us to say the least. It's started to get better over the last two years and now it's getting better and better. It seems that our good karma has come around and having experienced the bad I am so much more grateful for the good


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Thanks LS. Yes, I've been away for a couple of months with all the excitement and planning but I have missed this place and I need to make more effort to be around. Life for a few years has been rough for us to say the least. It's started to get better over the last two years and now it's getting better and better. It seems that our good karma has come around and having experienced the bad I am so much more grateful for the good



Aww sweetie I'm so happy to hear that. It's unfortunate that there are things
in life that are sad and hurtful, things that are out of our control that cause a
lot of grief, but perhaps they are there to help us appreciate the good, like you
said. From my experience, the kinder the person, the more challenges life throws
at them. Yet many times the evil walks around without a care in the world.
You are a big sweetie and it makes me sad to hear that you've had a tough
time, but I'm happy that things are looking up and I hope that many good
things come your way. I wish you good health, happiness and a little luck just
in case. Big hugs. I'm happy you're back. 

By the way Bella wears the volcanic viper buddy belt and every time I put it
on her I think of you. It's the "Melissa BB".


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Aww sweetie I'm so happy to hear that. It's unfortunate that there are things
> in life that are sad and hurtful, things that are out of our control that cause a
> lot of grief, but perhaps they are there to help us appreciate the good, like you
> said. From my experience, the kinder the person, the more challenges life throws
> ...


Haha. That's so cool  I bet the colour looks great on Bella. Yes, unfortunately bad things do seem to happen to good people but I am very grateful for what I have now. I hope your illness starts to improve a bit and I wish you the strength to deal with it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Haha. That's so cool  I bet the colour looks great on Bella. Yes, unfortunately bad things do seem to happen to good people but I am very grateful for what I have now. I hope your illness starts to improve a bit and I wish you the strength to deal with it.



Thanks Melissa. It doesn't seem to be improving, but as long as I stay strong
mentally, I'll be just fine. The mind is a powerful thing. I just take it a day at a
time and always remind myself of the little things I'm grateful for, it's the little
things like the sunshine and the pups that truly make life beautiful, even
through the pain. I'm grateful for this place too, and the friends I've made,
you & the girls contribute tremendously to my happiness and optimism. Always
being supportive and kind, always sharing your cutie pies and your world with
me, it brightens my day every time I read. So thank you. 

It's true just look at right now, we are laughing in Zorana's thread about her
hairy legs...oops I mean BRYAN's hairy legs.  All this silly mushy cutesy
happy stuff is really good for the soul.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Thanks Melissa. It doesn't seem to be improving, but as long as I stay strong
> mentally, I'll be just fine. The mind is a powerful thing. I just take it a day at a
> time and always remind myself of the little things I'm grateful for, it's the little
> things like the sunshine and the pups that truly make life beautiful, even
> ...


Definitely!  I've been officially diagnosed with my IBS now and I find it's easier to deal with if you think of other things and stay positive. I've always had it but I find it's easier to dwell on it now that it's official. The mind certainly is a powerful thing. I have great belief in it. I'm glad to see you back and I hope that being around here helps you.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Aww, LS, Girls, this thread makes me all smiley and warm inside, I am loving reading along. There is so much love here  It is so sad that hard times come to the best people - it always seems to be the way but I find it so amazing that those finding things tough can remain so positive and take solace in good friends, no matter how far away, and beautiful pups!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh no....I was unaware that you have health problems.....I'm so sorry to hear this my friend. I'm not around here enough to know people personally, but I know you are very special just from the little time I've been around. 

My thoughts are with you. And I'm glad you have your "kids" to keep you going. 


Wish there was something I could do to help you.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Definitely!  I've been officially diagnosed with my IBS now and I find it's easier to deal with if you think of other things and stay positive. I've always had it but I find it's easier to dwell on it now that it's official. The mind certainly is a powerful thing. I have great belief in it. I'm glad to see you back and I hope that being around here helps you.



Thank you sweetie. I hope you are doing ok, I miss seeing you on here,
miss your pups, please stop by more often. BIG hugs and lots of healing
vibes coming your way all the way from Canada! :love2:







Alula said:


> Aww, LS, Girls, this thread makes me all smiley and warm inside, I am loving reading along. There is so much love here  It is so sad that hard times come to the best people - it always seems to be the way but I find it so amazing that those finding things tough can remain so positive and take solace in good friends, no matter how far away, and beautiful pups!



Thank you darling! You are right, this forum is FULL of love.
I met some amazing, strong, optimistic, kind women on here.
I love how caring this little community is. I'm happy that our
pups brought us all together.  Kisses to Basil!







Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> Oh no....I was unaware that you have health problems.....I'm so sorry to hear this my friend. I'm not around here enough to know people personally, but I know you are very special just from the little time I've been around.
> 
> My thoughts are with you. And I'm glad you have your "kids" to keep you going.
> 
> ...



Oh do not worry my friend. Many of us suffer from one thing or
another, it's part of life. I try to not dwell on things I can't do,
but instead celebrate things I can. I appreciate your thoughts,
and I wish you only the best, good health and lots of happiness!


----------

